# scsi x:x:x:x: Device offlined - not ready after error recove

## gkaefer

Hi all,

I did setup a new gentoo some days ago (linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7).

I can boot & access all mounted partitions / LVM volumes as intended,

but If I review dmesg I get strange error messages (see code some lines down "scsi x : x: x: x: Device offlined - not ready after error recove...").

I used the kernel option:

	# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

	CONFIG_I2O=y

which results in getting scsii devices /dev/i2o/hda and /dev/i2o/hdb

if I set both option to y the DPT would be used because compiled first... 

using DPT_I2O should result in devices with syntax /dev/sda etc (I didn't tested it yet).

QUESTIONS:

1. can I ignore such error messages (see dmesg output some lines down)? why?

2. is the problem solved using DPT_I2O (compiling new kernel, changing fstab etc. from /dev/i2o/hdx to /dev/sdx)

3. or is this indicating that one/some used discs are more or less scrap and should be replaced with brandnew ones

4. or is this indicating that the Adaptec SCSI 2110 controller should be replaced

5. or is this just showing that I2O can't access partition, because LVMs can not be handled by I2O(and so I can ignore this error messages)

My configuration:

I use an adaptec 2110S Raid controller with

/dev/i2o/hda

/dev/i2o/hdb

with LVM containing:

```
linux # lvscan

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/usr' [3.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/portage' [3.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/distfiles' [3.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/home' [1.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/opt' [2.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/var' [4.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/vartmp' [6.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/tmp' [2.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/domains' [30.00 GB] inherit
```

my fstab:

```
# <fs>                          <mountpoint>            <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/i2o/hda1                   /boot                   ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/i2o/hda3                   /                       ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/i2o/hda2                   none                    swap            sw              0 0

# LVM - Logical Volumes

/dev/mapper/vg-usr              /usr                    ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/vg-portage          /usr/portage            ext2            noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/vg-distfiles        /usr/portage/distfiles  ext2            noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/vg-home             /home                   ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/vg-opt              /opt                    ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/vg-tmp              /tmp                    ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/vg-var              /var                    ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/vg-vartmp           /var/tmp                ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/vg-domains          /var/vpopmail/domains   ext3            noatime         1 2

# sonstige IDEs

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

my .config part about SCSI Raid:

```
   linux # more .config | grep I2O

   # CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

   CONFIG_I2O=y

   CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

   CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

   CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

   CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

   CONFIG_I2O_BUS=y

   CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

   CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

   CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y
```

	dmesgs output:

```
   I2O subsystem v1.325

   i2o: max drivers = 8

   i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

   ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

   iop0: controller found (0000:01:01.0)

   iop0: PCI I2O controller at CC000000 size=1048576

   iop0: Installed at IRQ 17

   i2o: iop0: Activating I2O controller...

   i2o: iop0: This may take a few minutes if there are many devices

   iop0: HRT has 1 entries of 16 bytes each.

   Adapter 00000012: TID 0000:[HPC*]:PCI 1: Bus 1 Device 22 Function 0

   i2o: iop0: Controller added

   I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

   I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

   bus-osm: device added (TID: 008)

   I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

    i2o/hda: i2o/hda1 i2o/hda2 i2o/hda3 i2o/hda4

   block-osm: device added (TID: 207): i2o/hda

    i2o/hdb: i2o/hdb1

   block-osm: device added (TID: 20e): i2o/hdb

   I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v1.316

   scsi2 : iop0

   scsi 2:0:7:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

   scsi-osm: can not add SCSI device 000

   scsi 2:0:7:1: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

   scsi-osm: can not add SCSI device 204

   scsi 2:0:7:2: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

   scsi-osm: can not add SCSI device 205

   scsi 2:0:7:3: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

   scsi-osm: can not add SCSI device 206

   scsi 2:0:7:4: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

   scsi-osm: can not add SCSI device 20b

   scsi 2:0:7:5: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

   scsi-osm: can not add SCSI device 20c

   scsi 2:0:7:6: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

   scsi-osm: can not add SCSI device 20d

   scsi 2:0:7:7: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

   scsi-osm: can not add SCSI device 207

   scsi 2:0:7:8: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

   scsi-osm: can not add SCSI device 20e

   scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     IBM      DDYS-T18350M     SA2A PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 35843653 512-byte hardware sectors (18352 MB)

   sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: cb 00 00 08

   sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 35843653 512-byte hardware sectors (18352 MB)

   sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: cb 00 00 08

   sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

    sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

    sda: p4 exceeds device capacity

   sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

   sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

   scsi-osm: device added (TID: 201) channel: 0, id: 0, lun: 0

   scsi 2:0:1:0: Direct-Access     IBM      DDYS-T18350M     SA2A PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] 35843653 512-byte hardware sectors (18352 MB)

   sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: cb 00 00 08

   sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] 35843653 512-byte hardware sectors (18352 MB)

   sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: cb 00 00 08

   sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

    sdb: unknown partition table

   sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

   sd 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

   scsi-osm: device added (TID: 202) channel: 0, id: 1, lun: 0

   scsi 2:0:2:0: Direct-Access     IBM      DDYS-T18350M     SA2A PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:2:0: [sdc] 35843653 512-byte hardware sectors (18352 MB)

   sd 2:0:2:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:2:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

   sd 2:0:2:0: [sdc] Asking for cache data failed

   sd 2:0:2:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:2:0: [sdc] 35843653 512-byte hardware sectors (18352 MB)

   sd 2:0:2:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:2:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

   sd 2:0:2:0: [sdc] Asking for cache data failed

   sd 2:0:2:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

    sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4

    sdc: p4 exceeds device capacity

   sd 2:0:2:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

   sd 2:0:2:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

   scsi-osm: device added (TID: 203) channel: 0, id: 2, lun: 0

   scsi 2:0:3:0: Direct-Access     HITACHI  HUS103073FL3800  SA1B PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] 143374788 512-byte hardware sectors (73408 MB)

   sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: c3 00 10 08

   sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] 143374788 512-byte hardware sectors (73408 MB)

   sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: c3 00 10 08

   sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

    sdd: sdd1

    sdd: p1 exceeds device capacity

   sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

   sd 2:0:3:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

   scsi-osm: device added (TID: 208) channel: 0, id: 3, lun: 0

   scsi 2:0:4:0: Direct-Access     HITACHI  HUS103073FL3800  SA1B PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:4:0: [sde] 143374788 512-byte hardware sectors (73408 MB)

   sd 2:0:4:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:4:0: [sde] Mode Sense: c3 00 10 08

   sd 2:0:4:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:4:0: [sde] 143374788 512-byte hardware sectors (73408 MB)

   sd 2:0:4:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:4:0: [sde] Mode Sense: c3 00 10 08

   sd 2:0:4:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

    sde: unknown partition table

   sd 2:0:4:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

   sd 2:0:4:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

   scsi-osm: device added (TID: 209) channel: 0, id: 4, lun: 0

   scsi 2:0:5:0: Direct-Access     HITACHI  HUS103073FL3800  SA1B PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:5:0: [sdf] 143374788 512-byte hardware sectors (73408 MB)

   sd 2:0:5:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:5:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: c3 00 10 08

   sd 2:0:5:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

   scsi-osm: SCSI error 05001200

   sd 2:0:5:0: [sdf] 143374788 512-byte hardware sectors (73408 MB)

   sd 2:0:5:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

   sd 2:0:5:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: c3 00 10 08

   sd 2:0:5:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

    sdf: sdf1

    sdf: p1 exceeds device capacity

   sd 2:0:5:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

   sd 2:0:5:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0
```

many many thanks in advance for any tipp for me!

Liebe Gruesse,

Georg

----------

